# Ash trays?



## BrunoBlack (Jul 9, 2012)

I use an old antique fire bucket. You know the type, painted with brass handle. I reckon its eccentric and novel. The wife reckons I am a lazy sod as it only gets empty when its full (monthly ish)

My point being you know its safe, its a damned metal fire bucket. What's your choice.

PS back me up its made for the job.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I like the 70th anniversary Montiecristo ash tray i have a lot!



But my favorites are these three my girlfriend got for me at the dollar store. A buck a pice and they come in Blond Brunette and Redhead!


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

I couldn't afford a nice one so I just made myself one.


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

DarrelMorris said:


> I couldn't afford a nice one so I just made myself one.


The hell you say!?!? It doesn't get any nicer than that! Nice work.


----------



## BrunoBlack (Jul 9, 2012)

I must show the Boob one to the wife and ask her if she wants I could get rid of the bucket and get some of them LOL. I suspect the bucket will stay. But thanks for the ammo. 

As for the wooden one that looks great .Just not enough ash capacity.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Stinky Jr in the garage, small flower pot 1/2 filled with clay kitty litter on front porch and cheap-o plastic one for the back patio table.


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

Im not allowed to smoke at home so I rarely need an ashtray! hwell:


----------



## BrunoBlack (Jul 9, 2012)

TopsiderLXI said:


> Im not allowed to smoke at home so I rarely need an ashtray! hwell:


I have an uncle who rarely uses an ashtray and smokes in his house a lot. He reckons that's some one else's responsibility.


----------



## EngenZerO (May 20, 2012)

i need to get a real ash tray... all i'm using is an old dog dish :O


----------



## ept000 (Jun 7, 2012)

Holy smoke! I want that red head version so bad! Please tell me they are still available. PLEASE!!!!!!!


----------



## dayento2 (May 12, 2012)

I use an empty red Solo cup and then throw it away. It's on my list of things to get!


----------



## SHagopian (May 15, 2012)

I've been meani g to get a proper ash tray as well. I really want the CAO cubist ash tray. Cant find one anywhere. 

Anyone know where I can find one?


----------



## BrunoBlack (Jul 9, 2012)

EngenZerO said:


> i need to get a real ash tray... all i'm using is an old dog dish :O


As long as the dog don't mind  Or does he prefer a Pipe..


----------



## BurnOne (Feb 26, 2012)

Those are great ashtrays Tony!

Here's mine


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

Glad I'm not the only one who uses a spoon rest sometimes.


----------



## BrunoBlack (Jul 9, 2012)

Must admit to using a sporran at the golf course dinners. I can only imagine if I flicked ash they would black ball me :0


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

ept000 said:


> Holy smoke! I want that red head version so bad! Please tell me they are still available. PLEASE!!!!!!!


My girlfriend got them two summers back at the dollar store. I will ask her to check next time she goes.



BurnOne said:


> Those are great ashtrays Tony!
> 
> Here's mine
> View attachment 39172


That's a great signature line!
And so true LOL1


----------



## psu00tj (Apr 17, 2012)

Using the Nub tray that's always available on Cigar Monster.


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard (Feb 29, 2012)

A four-month old tall powder coated Stinky that is already rusting where the rests meet the rim. hwell:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

My only ashtray (don't need many in a one bedroom apartment...):


----------



## Q&A (Jun 9, 2012)

Great ashtray Darrel, maybe you should start your own business.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Q&A said:


> Great ashtray Darrel, maybe you should start your own business.


Thank you. Take a look at Morris Design Studio on Facebook.


----------



## Q&A (Jun 9, 2012)

Great work Darrel. You are certainly very talented.


----------



## DunedinDirt (Jul 23, 2012)

Just an old flower pot right now.

I've been looking at the Stinky, but saw 2 posts about rusting. Is this just the powder coated versions or do they all have that problem? I really like the look of those but don't like throwing away money.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

DarrelMorris said:


> I couldn't afford a nice one so I just made myself one.


Darrel damn that is nice!! I had a walnut burl awhile back.. I wish I knew you then! I would have had you made me one!


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

DarrelMorris said:


> Thank you. Take a look at Morris Design Studio on Facebook.


outstanding work, Darrel! Liked your page.


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

I use a stinky floor ashtray in my smoke room and I love it! There are two versions, one with the tray and the other without. I would definitely go with the tray. It's sturdy enough that a friend and I can both put drinks on the tray along with cutters, lighters, ect. For anyone interested the best price I found was at shopwiseguys dot com.


----------



## border bandit (Feb 26, 2012)

I smoke on the back patio, so I drop ash anywhere I want. We always have the gulf wind blowing, so it just carries the ash to the rest of the yard.


----------



## Q&A (Jun 9, 2012)

That's the best ashtray. The one you don't have to clean!


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard (Feb 29, 2012)

DunedinDirt said:


> Just an old flower pot right now.
> 
> I've been looking at the Stinky, but saw 2 posts about rusting. Is this just the powder coated versions or do they all have that problem? I really like the look of those but don't like throwing away money.


I can only speak to my experience ... but I'm sure the stainless steel versions are good to go and rust not a factor.

My tall Stinky powdercoat stays outside (unless really foggy/wet), and I'm about 9 miles inland from the Pacific. So there is that to consider. However, the rust does bother me, especially this soon.

I would have gone with the tall stainless, but this was a gift. Since the wind can crank up here, I feel more secure with the taller basin version than the original in case a gust want to blow it all around. Heading to Texas soon, so hoping for a different situation there.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

I use a xikar havana series ashtray. Honestly... I leave this thing out on my patio and it continues to look fantastic. It looks great and has 4 spots when you have company


----------

